# Cold Weather Survival Gear



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd like to write a column about what type of gear to carry in a vehicle during winter in the event of a breakdown. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ever Clear.......... :nut:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We carry two blankets and two of those foil looking space blankets. A small shovel for digging out if necessary. We also have a small zip up bag with trail mix, energy bars and six bottles of water. The food water bag only goes in the vehicle if we are going out of the city. There is also a small box with paper towels, wet wipes and TP (ya just never know). I also have a first aid bag that goes in the vehicle when leaving the garage. We also have a vehicle road side kit, small flairs, one of the fold out orange reflective triangles, a glass break/seat belt cutting tool and a couple other small hand tools that escapes me know. Probably a little more stuff than most carry, but this time of year the Rockies can be very unforgiving.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Water, flares, portable winch (come along), kitty litter, hand/body warmers, flashlight, energy bars. Just to name a few,


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Remote highway driving I would throw a duffel bag with heavy winter clothing in the trunk, fold up shovel, tow rope and most of what was listed above except the flares and water, take it out at the end of winter. Back Mtn. travel -- few extra goodies, tire chains, chainsaw - power or swede saw, comealong, etc.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im surprised in this day and age not one has mentioned cell phone


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> im surprised in this day and age not one has mentioned cell phone


 Only good if you're in cell phone service area's.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Milwaukee sp.? The tool company came out with a battery heated jacket. It would be awesome to have.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

As 220Swift said, I keep a small shovel, a blanket, an emergency foil blanket, I also toss in a set of jumper cables, some hand warmers, small air pump for inflating tires. If I know there will be bad weather, I'll also make sure to have my boots and an extra heavy coat with gloves. Never hurts to have a tow rope. For most people, their cell phone will be what they use to have somebody else come help them in the event of a breakdown.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have all of the above in the pickup along with a larger candle, some waterproof matches and a couple of bic lighters, tin cup (to melt snow for drinking), A life straw (to drink the melted snow), a couple of military meals in the bag. After all you can go 3 or 4 days without food, but you wont last long without water. Who knows, you might be stuck out in a storm for a couple of days depending on where you are at.

Biggest thing is to make sure you gas tank is full when you leave and when it gets down to 1/2 tank, fill up again if you can.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Geez, 220, you scared me with that first post. Of course that stuff will make for some fine and expensive fuel, if necessary.

Great stuff! I'll have to put it all on a list and see how much may be practical. Some items will be "gotta-haves" for some folks, other items maybe not. But, everyone's input is what I was looking for. Picking and choosing will be the responsibility of the driver(s).

Thanks everyone. I'll take more suggestions.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Most of what has been listed, if we head to my in-laws cabin I throw in a second set of tire chains so I can chain up all 4 corners. Flares and welding gloves, a flare will make short work of a seized up lock (-20 temps don't make fighting a lock much fun)

Keep hammering, no excuses


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

huntertibbs said:


> Most of what has been listed, if we head to my in-laws cabin I throw in a second set of tire chains so I can chain up all 4 corners. Flares and welding gloves, a flare will make short work of a seized up lock (-20 temps don't make fighting a lock much fun)
> 
> Keep hammering, no excuses


 I'd just buy a little bottle of de icer and save the flare in case you have a problem starting a fire.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

We keep a folding shovel, couple heavy blankets, some food and drinks, and a duffle bag with my winter gear(boots gloves....) a car kit ( jumper cables, flares and such.)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Of all the things listed the most important item is the vehicle you're driving in, make sure its in top notch mechanical condition, running gear, good tires, don't cheap out on important things like batteries etc.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

blankets

shovel - etool type

tow chain(s)

first aid kit

jumper cables

MREs

i also carry a ziplock with hard pitch and collect more during hunting season. great stuff and with the matches and tissue from the MREs you can get an easy fire.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

hassell said:


> I'd just buy a little bottle of de icer and save the flare in case you have a problem starting a fire.


I've actually only used this method once, a buddy told me about and the first chance I got during a January cow elk hunt I tried it out on the cabin gate. Just one of those multi-purpose things some people don't know about.

Keep hammering, no excuses


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

My side arm
Just because you never know what type of person will stop to " help "

Pine pitch is great for starting fires
But I wouldn't recomend doing it in your vehicle
It is highly flammable because of all the natural turpentine in it
It melts and can spread with very little movement of it
But for being stranded out doors,hard to beat for a quick fire starter


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

LMAO using pitch to start a fire in a vehicle. make sure and use the road flare to start the pitch.

i wouldn't even use a sterno stove in a vehicle.

:naughty:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I hear the back seat foam will burn awesome.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've compiled list based on the input and checked it against an old camping list I developed years ago, The only item I've added is wire. Now I'll put it together in a digestible manner (with comments) and put it out there for the interested consumers in an upcoming newspaper column. I'll share it with you when finished.

Thanks for all the help with this. If anyone else wants to chime in, go ahead.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another important one is stay with your vehicle ( we hear about this all the time, I'll go get help only never make it etc. ) tell someone where you're going ( if going into the back country -- leave a note on your keyboard ), use common sense and don't panic as panic kills.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

back seat foam burns awesome lol, i like that. thankfully here in indiana all i have to throw in the truck is warm clothes. cell phone reception is almost attainable anywhere and its not too rural


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Seriously, all you guys on here and not one single person said duct tape? Really. I am disappointed. Bottled water, couple of knives, flashlights and extra batteries, weather radio, paracord, cotton balls and vaseline, cell phone charger, first aid kit, spare mags loaded. It's not a bug out bag you will have to carry, load that trunk up!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Hammer. And, when it comes to duct tape, I now keep the good stuff in stock: Gorilla tape. It'll leave a glue residue, so it's not good for stuff you may want to save but it's tough stuff.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

rhammer said:


> Seriously, all you guys on here and not one single person said duct tape? Really. I am disappointed. Bottled water, couple of knives, flashlights and extra batteries, weather radio, paracord, cotton balls and vaseline, cell phone charger, first aid kit, spare mags loaded. It's not a bug out bag you will have to carry, load that trunk up!


 Ya I know, good old duct tape, had a roll in my fabric covered plane back in the day.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A female companion would be something to have. For body heat of course.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

22magnum said:


> A female companion would be something to have. For body heat of course.


ya but then you gotta listen to the nagging

"i cant believe you got us stranded out in the midle of no where in the middle of the night in this friggen snow storm,what the hell is wrong with you.dont you know enough to make sure your vehicle is in good condition for traveling" etc etc


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

That's were the Everclear comes in.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now those of us whom live in the cold areas and deal with it on a annual basis know

that alcohol isnt a good idea for keeping warm when your out in the cold

so being a lifetime resident of minnesota i would recomend to all to not put it into a cold weather survival pack

keep it for when you come indoors out of the cold


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> now those of us whom live in the cold areas and deal with it on a annual basis know
> 
> that alcohol isnt a good idea for keeping warm when your out in the cold
> 
> ...


I know alcohol isn't good for body heat, buuuuut, it helps past the time. You can drink it, start a fire with it, put it in your gas tank and disinfect a cut (burns like hell). Everclear AKA grain alcohol is truly a gift from nature. LOL


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

You guys have this pretty well hammered out. I have handgun & cell phone wherever I go. They are great for getting you in and hopefully out of trouble. As far as the vehicle goes, many years ago I made up a small medical kit (12"x8"x8") with some decent bandages. Also in this kit are your basics like flashlight, fire starters, lighters matches, bug repellant, etc. Can only think of once or twice that I actually used it in assisting an accident I passed by, but it is handy to have.

11/21/13 was travelling from Plymouth County to Shelby County, IA for a hunt. My boy and I came upon a recently over-turned vehicle. We were the first persons on scene, the operator was ok, but he was still hanging sideways inside his van. First responders were there in minutes, so my help wasn't much needed, but I was glad I had the basic means to assist in case their response was delayed. ...Ya never know.

....We drove on to have a great coyote hunt that evening, but I'll save that for another post.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

22magnum said:


> That's were the Everclear comes in.


Wrong, the everclear is for you, the duct tape is for her. You know what they say, "Silence is golden, duct tape is silver"

Seriously though, I forgot about some of those light stick things, those are great for marking things and keep you from consuming all of your flashlight batteries.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For anyone wanting the complete list of cold weather gear, here it is: http://thinkingafield.org/2013/12/10363.html#more-10363

Now, I gotta make my kit, because it's time.

Thanks to everyone for the help with the list of items.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great list, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job Glen.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2010)

Very helpful list, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Spanky!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Good write up Glen. I guess we're the "outdoor enthusiasts from across America". That does sound much better than "a bunch of my ******* buddies". Glad to see "A GUN!" finally made the list. I guess you gotta put out a real question to real people to get a real answer.

On a side note (Not a complete Hijack): Figured I'd give out my fire-starter recipe. (I know we all got ways of torching stuff ranging from FFF to road flares, but I use these things often.)

Take a used toilet paper tube, wrap it with Duct Tape. Pack it with chainsaw shavings and fill with paraffin wax. Once it all sets, cut off 1" sections for a 20 minute burn time fire starter.

Making them is a mess, but they work good. It really helps to seal the bottom end with tape so when you pour the wax in it doesn't all melt out before it sets up. You'll need a small dowel rod to pack the shavings down. Will make a mess of your kitchen. Make sure wife is gone.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a good recipe Natty. When I got the idea for the list, I never knew how practical it would be as insurance from this winter's wrath.

A close friend just had one of those days, when his Jeep blew a head gasket on the way to work at 6am during -16 degree temps. And, he forgot his phone.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> I'd like to write a column about what type of gear to carry in a vehicle during winter in the event of a breakdown. Any suggestions appreciated.


Water, Sunscreen and a t-shirt..."a warm t-shirt"


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Water, Sunscreen and a t-shirt..."a warm t-shirt"


 :cold:


----------



## Viper (Oct 1, 2016)

My trailer........I take my butt to Arizona in the winter!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny name for a trailer, "butt" it almost makes sense.


----------

